# rubber shirt tags



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

has any one used or got any tags like this










used and got stiched onto clothing.

are they a reasonable price? 

or are they just not worth the trouble?


----------



## double6ix (Apr 19, 2006)

check www.bcilabels.com  Clothing Labels | Printed Labels | Custom Woven Labels they have pvc and rubber labels which look quite nice. from what i see on the site their prices range from $395 to $480 per 1000 depending on the number of colours. For me adding $4.00 per shirt in my current price point is not worth it.


----------



## double6ix (Apr 19, 2006)

oops i think my math was off there that should be $0.40 per tag...wow in that case its not so bad. i think i'll try them


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

How do you attach it to the clothing? Or don't you? It's cool, I just don't quite understand where it goes.


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

double6ix said:


> oops i think my math was off there that should be $0.40 per tag...wow in that case its not so bad. i think i'll try them


at your 1st work out i was like NOOOOOOOOO not worth it, but now its like $0.40 a tag which is half that for me as im in the uk. im really considering it now, just need to ahve a look. 

 

thank you for the site


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

^^If you get some done would you be able to post pics and the total, these look promising for hoodies.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

you have to sew then into the shirt.. correct?


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

yea, it would have to be then sewn on.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

this looks like something that would be a great addition to a lot of peoples lines though. i know i always feel special when i get a pair of shoes with a keychain or whatever, haha!! it is definitely worth looking into a little further.

slimm
S&M Industries


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been looking into keychains from the start and I'm going with rubber ones there gonna be bad ***!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I still don't understand where on the shirt this would go?

I could see on a zip up hoodie that it could replace the zipper pull. But on a t-shirt, it seems like it would be a weird appendage?


----------



## T2 (Oct 31, 2006)

2141bada said:


> yea, it would have to be then sewn on.


Why would it HAVE to be sewn on ? i got a keytag (i think with my phatfarms) and agree it was a very nice surprise to find it in the shoebox. Maybe you could get them cheaper if they WERE'NT sewn on? 
Either way i think they rock, but if they were sewn on somewhere else (apart from the zipper) peeps would have to cut them out ?


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I still don't understand where on the shirt this would go?
> 
> I could see on a zip up hoodie that it could replace the zipper pull. But on a t-shirt, it seems like it would be a weird appendage?


I agree with you, Rodney. Cute idea, but I don't know if it is very practical.


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

Yea like I mentioned before these would look good on hoodies to replace the pulltag but they would have to be a little smaller in my opinion. But whoever gets these done it would bee great for picturews


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i've seen people use them on tshirts. bottom right of the shirt to be exact and they look pretty nice in my opinion.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

agree with high. i have seen them on the bottom right of the shirt, at the seam, sewn on. they actually look quite nice usually. 

i think that i would like to use them just as an added bonus to buying my product. like have them attached to the tag, but easily removed so that people can use them as keychains, kinda like what a lot of shoe companies do. i actually kinda collect shoe company keychains, haha.

slimm


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

snmindustries said:


> i think that i would like to use them just as an added bonus to buying my product. like have them attached to the tag, but easily removed so that people can use them as keychains, kinda like what a lot of shoe companies do.


I'll definitely buy one of your shirts if it comes with a rubber tag/keychain that says "S&M Industries"!


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

see im selling already, haha!! i gotta get the designs down and start printing then we will definitely be in business. i gotta get better with the design programs first.

slimm
S&M Industries


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

snmindustries said:


> see im selling already, haha!! i gotta get the designs down and start printing then we will definitely be in business. i gotta get better with the design programs first.
> 
> slimm
> S&M Industries


hahahahahaha. I think they look good on the tshirts.. but thats a good idea to give them out as keychains.


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

hiGH said:


> i've seen people use them on tshirts. bottom right of the shirt to be exact and they look pretty nice in my opinion.


thats what i was about to post, 

the 1st picture that i posted was a key chain, because i couldnt find a picture of the clothing tag. 

the keychain would be a great gift in the package as a little bonus

and the rubber tag on the shirt, as HIGH said, bottom right i have seen some before, GUESS, and GUCCI have them on some of thier clothing, shirts hats hoodies etc. 

it was a thought i had, just wanted somthign a little different that stood out, over here (im in the uk) lots of people are trying to come up and little things like this might push my future line forward. (i hope)


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

i remember when i was in school. there used to be these shoes called KICKERS (dont know if you had them out there) but they came with a leather tag like this on the shoe. and it was NOT cool to have this tag on the shoe, u HAD to have it on your key chain, then the key chain round your kneck. (everyone could see the kickers leather tag then) then be like ahh you have kickers and look at ur shoes, then you would just look cool and be liek YEAH, and that was it.

THEN it WAS cool to have the tag on the shoes. 

haha, little flash back for you there, where have the years gone, (oh im only 23 now for those thinking im olllllllld haha)


----------

